# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φουρνος μικροκυματων Panasonic

## watt

Καλησπερα.Φουρνος μικροκυματων ξαφνικα σταματησε να λειτουργει.Ασφαλειες δεν εχει καψει.Τι μπορει να συμβαινει;Παραθετω φωτογραφιες...IMG_20170404_145206.jpgIMG_20170404_145215.jpgIMG_20170404_145222.jpg

----------


## manolo

Είναι τελείως νεκρός ή γυρίζει η πλατφόρμα αλλά δεν ζεσταίνει το φαγητό που τοποθετείς μέσα;

----------


## manolo

Αυτά που πρέπει να ελεγχθούν σε πρώτη φάση είναι η μάγνετρον λυχνία (χαλάει σχετικά δύσκολα), ο πυκνωτής ισχύος, η δίοδος ισχύος, και σίγουρα επαφές των διάφορων καλωδίων μεταξύ τους και με τα εξαρτήματα..Επίσης τα latch switches, και κάποιο thermal cut-out που έχουν πάντα οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων..

----------


## diony

Η συσκευή μάλλον έχει οθόνη μπροστά
αν ναι έχεις ενδείξεις ή είναι όλα σβηστά ?
στο καπάκι  της εσωτερικά πρέπει να έχει το ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο , βγάλε το αν μπορείς μία καθαρή φωτογραφία και ανέβασε την να δούμε

*προσοχή* αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία , και κάποιες στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις* μην προχωράς είναι πολύ  επικίνδυνο*
εκτός από την τάση δικτύου , υπάρχει και υψηλή τάση , μεγάλη συχνότητα και κινδυνεύεις από ακτινοβολία αν αρχίσει να λειτουργεί εννοείται

----------


## watt

Βασικα δεν εδινε ρευμα.Το εψαξα και ειδα οτι εφταιγε το καλωδιο ρευματος.Το αλλαξα,δουλεψε μια φορα μονο και μετα δεν ξαναλειτουργησε.Παντως ρευμα ερχεται αλλα ενδειξεις δεν εχω.Σχεδιο δεν υπαρχει

----------


## klik

Εκείνο το μαύρο καπάκι από όπου έρχεται το καλώδιο ρεύματος στο εσωτερικό, κρύβει μια ασφάλεια. Αν καεί αυτή η ασφάλεια, στις ακίδες πίσω του μπορείς να μετρήσεις 230V αλλά στις ακίδες που πηγαίνουν στο εσωτερικό κύκλωμα (μετά την ασφάλεια) δεν θα έχει τάση.

Αν έχει καεί η ασφάλεια χωρίς να έχεις κάνει εσύ κάποιο λάθος στις καλωδιώσεις, τότε έχει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα ο φούρνος και καίει την ασφάλεια. Έλεγξε και τον κατευθυντήτρα του magnetron μήπως έχει διαλυθεί και κάνει τόξο με τη γείωση.

----------


## GeorgeZ

Σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έφταιγαν οι μικροδιακόπτες της πόρτας.  Καιγόταν η ασφάλεια με το που άνοιγα την πόρτα.

----------


## Panoss

Δες αυτό μήπως σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## manolo

> Σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έφταιγαν οι μικροδιακόπτες της πόρτας. Καιγόταν η ασφάλεια με το που άνοιγα την πόρτα.


Οι μικροδιακόπτες είναι αρκετές φορές υπεύθυνοι για τέτοιου είδους βλάβες..ειδικά αν είναι κάποιων χρόνων η συσκευή με το άνοιξε-κλείσε πολλές φορές χαλάνε..

----------


## ezizu

> Βασικα δεν εδινε ρευμα.Το εψαξα και ειδα οτι εφταιγε το καλωδιο ρευματος.Το αλλαξα,δουλεψε μια φορα μονο και μετα δεν ξαναλειτουργησε._Παντως ρευμα ερχεται αλλα ενδειξεις δεν εχω._Σχεδιο δεν υπαρχει


Αν θέλεις γράψε το μοντέλο του φούρνου (συνήθως αναγράφεται σε ταμπελάκι, το οποίο βρίσκεται στα δεξιά , ανοίγοντας την πόρτα του φούρνου),
Που μέτρησες ότι έρχεται ρεύμα;
Οι δυο ασφάλειες στην πλακέτα που φτάνει το καλώδιο του ρεύματος ,είναι εντάξει ;

Όλα τα παραπάνω που ανέφεραν τα άλλα μέλη, είναι πολύ σωστά . 
Η magnetron μαζί με το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας της, (δηλαδή πυκνωτής ,δίοδοι, μ/τ (πολύ σπάνιο)), όπως και οι διακόπτες που βρίσκονται στον μηχανισμό κλειδώματος τhς πόρτας,  είναι όντως αιτίες που έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα το κάψιμο της ασφάλειας ( στην περίπτωση βλάβης της magnetron και του κυκλώματος τροφοδοσίας της , η ασφάλεια συνήθως καίγεται καθώς μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία τα μικροκύματα).

Το μόνο που νομίζω  δεν ισχύει, για το συγκεκριμένο φούρνο (αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά από τις φωτογραφίες), είναι αυτό που έγραψε ο klik, σχετικά με το μαύρο καπάκι και την ασφάλεια που κρύβεται εκεί.
Να σε ενημερώσω γενικά για τα εξής:
Η πλακέτα της πρόσοψης πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με τάση δικτύου (230V AC) .
Στην πλακέτα αυτή τώρα, υπάρχει κλασική βαθμίδα τροφοδοσίας, (με μ/τ, ανόρθωση, εξομάλυνση), καθώς επίσης και βαθμίδα (ή βαθμίδες, ανάλογα το μοντέλο) σταθεροποίησης (με τρανζίστορ και ζένερ) . 
Όλα τα παραπάνω θα πρέπει να ελεγχθούν. 
Καλό είναι επίσης, να κάνεις αρχικά και ένα προσεκτικό έλεγχο, για ψυχρές κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα της πρόσοψης (είναι πολύ πιθανό να υπάρχουν ψυχρές κολλήσεις).   

*Μεγάλη προσοχή σε ότι κάνεις με τον φούρνο* (διάβασε σχετικά, τις σωστότατες συμβουλές-προειδοποιήσεις του Κώστα στο ποστ#4) .

----------


## watt

Καλησπερα.Το μοντελο ειναι panasonic NN-K557W.Οι ασφαλειες επανω στην πλακετα ειναι ενταξει και οι 2.Ρευμα ειδα οτι ερχεται με το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι επανω στην φαση του καλωδιου.Πρωτα δεν εδινε γι'αυτο και αλλαξα το καλωδιο παροχης.Αυτο που δεν γνωριζω που βρισκεται ειναι η τριτη ασφαλεια με το μαυρο καπακι[αν οντως υπαρχει κατι τετοιο].

----------


## nyannaco

Το ότι βλέπεις φάση με το δοκιμαστικό, δεν σου διασφαλίζει ότι έχεις και ουδέτερο. Αν δεν έχεις πολύμετρο, για να βεβαιωθείς ότι το καλώδιο είναι ΟΚ, κάνε αντιστροφή στο φις και δες με το δοκιμαστικό αν τώρα σου φέρνει φάση στον άλλο αγωγό.

----------

FILMAN (06-04-17)

----------


## watt

Το καλωδιο ειναι οκ και φερνει ρευμα και ο αλλος αγωγος

----------


## xsterg

αν δεν μπει πολυμετρο ακρη δεν βγαζεις. 
απο αυτα που γραφεις βλεπω οτι δεν εχεις τις απαιτουμενες γνωσεις. ασε λοιπον αυτο το σπορ για κανενα αλλο γιατι ο κινδυνος ειναι διπλος: ταση δικτυου και επικινδυνοτητα λογω της λυχνιας που εχει μεσα.

----------


## watt

Μπηκε και το πολυμετρο και οι αγωγοι ειναι ενταξει.Προφανως θα παει για ανακυκλωση

----------


## andyferraristi

Ρε πατρίδα, εάν είναι να το ανακυκλώσεις δεν μου κρατάς τον μετασχηματιστή που τον θέλω ???

----------


## manolo

Φίλε συγγνώμη αλλά απ αυτά που γράφεις έχω καταλάβει ότι έχεις μετρήσει μόνο αγωγούς-καλώδια, τη συνέχεια τους δηλαδή, και τις ασφάλειες.. Όλα τα άλλα εξαρτήματα, τουλάχιστον τα βασικά, τα τσέκαρες;;; γιατί δεν έχεις γράψει τίποτα γι΄αυτά.. Αν δεν πολυγνωρίζεις όπως λέει κι ο Χρήστος και επειδή υπάρχει η τάση δικτύου και η μάγνετρον η οποία εκπέμπει σε πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ μικροκύματα και δεν είναι και το πιο ασφαλές σπορ, άστο σε κάποιον πιο ειδικό.

----------

FILMAN (06-04-17)

----------


## georgis

> Ρε πατρίδα, εάν είναι να το ανακυκλώσεις δεν μου κρατάς τον μετασχηματιστή που τον θέλω ???


Ηλεκτροποντα θελεις να φτιαξεις;

----------


## andyferraristi

Ω, ναι ...

----------


## georgis

Δεν εχω καταφερει να ασχολειθω.εχω καβατζα ενα χρονο το φουρνο.

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλά, μην φανταστείς. Κι εγώ παίζεται εάν θα ασχοληθώ άμεσα. Απλά ψάχνω για μετασχηματιστή, και όποτε ...

----------


## watt

καλημερα.τελικα ητανε πλακετα το προβλημα,οποτε και δεν αξιζε η επισκευη.

----------


## andyferraristi

Έχεις π.μ.

----------


## Panoss

> καλημερα.τελικα ητανε πλακετα το προβλημα,οποτε και δεν αξιζε η επισκευη.


Μπορεί να επισκευάζεται, βγάλ' τη μερικές καλές φωτογραφίες και ανέβασέ τες να δούμε.

----------


## watt

εχει παει ηδη για ανακυκλωση παιδια.

----------


## FILMAN

> καλημερα.τελικα ητανε πλακετα το προβλημα,οποτε και δεν αξιζε η επισκευη.


Ποιος το αποφάσισε αυτό;

----------


## manolo

Καλή ερώτηση. Η πλακέτα δεν χαλάει σχεδόν ποτέ.. Έτσι είχαν πει και σε έναν γνωστό μου και ότι δεν αξίζει η επισκευή και όταν το κοίταξα που μου το έδωσε, έφταιγε ένα latch switch της πόρτας που είχε λασκάρει η βάση του και δεν πάταγε καλά και δεν έκανε επαφή. Το φτιάξαμε με κόστος ανταλλακτικών 0 (μηδέν).

----------


## FILMAN

Ακόμα και όντως να ήταν χαλασμένη η πλακέτα, ποια *ανεπανόρθωτη* βλάβη είναι αυτή που θα έκανε όλο το φούρνο να νεκρώσει;

----------


## ezizu

Η μόνη περίπτωση που υπάρχει, ώστε να νεκρώσει ο φούρνος και να μην επισκευάζεται η πλακέτα, είναι να έχει χαλάσει ο μ/ε (είναι βέβαια πολύ σπάνια περίπτωση) και να μην διατίθεται σαν ανταλλακτικό από την panasonic . 
Όπως γράφω και στο ποστ#10, η πλακέτα περιλαμβάνει κλασικό κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας DC με μ/τ και κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης με zener και τρανζίστορ, άρα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είχαν πρόβλημα αυτά τα κυκλώματα (όχι πολύ συχνή περίπτωση βλάβης).
Οι πιο συνηθισμένες περιπτώσεις βλαβών για τις συγκεκριμένες πλακέτες, είναι οι ψυχρές κολλήσεις που δημιουργούνταν μετά από κάποια χρόνια λειτουργίας (κάτι βέβαια που  επισκευάζεται 100% και με πολύ μικρό κόστος).

----------

